

How to create ad banners dynamically for A/B testing and audience targeting - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_to_create_ad_banners_dynamically_for_a_b_testing_and_better_audience_targeting

======
nadavs
This blog post details how you can dynamically create and modify multiple
image ads and banners of different dimensions, layouts, colors and texts while
using dynamic transformation URLs. Image generation is performed in the cloud
(no need to install image processing software). Sample URLs and code samples
for Ruby on Rails, PHP and jQuery are included.

